# Your 2014 Snowboarding Highlights?



## Booo! (Feb 14, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> So how was your 2014 season?


"Was"? It's -15 in Montreal today and we have a good 2 months of winter left. :yahoo:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

^^^ True! But so far my seasons been good, different but good.

- Only 19 days on snow so far (was at 28 this time last year), but I plan on finishing strong.

- Doing FS and BS 180s now and hopefully going to start some 360s soon. After 22 years of focus on carving and off-piste, my final frontier is freestyle! lol

- Completed all my on snow tests for the Canadian Ski Patrol, heading this weekend to a course on how to evaluate and train other boarders. They liked my riding! :yahoo:

- Had some AWESOME days in powder at Fernie and Kicking Horse, and some early season fun at Lake Louise. The Fernie day was particularly good, because the powder was fresh and I was able to lay out big wide open powder carves, speed checks for face shots, etc.

- Said to myself "hit everything" with regards to any off-piste jump I see, and so far I haven't hurt myself. I'm taking more chances than usual, and having more fun! 

Good year, but wanting MORE time on the snow!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Strange but good season. Only 15 days so far - been away till mid Jan. The initial plans to practice riding switch on groomer days were neglected - only been 5 days on groomers, thus I still suck at switch :huh: buuuut had a splendid pow season riding forward :yahoo: getting more and more confident on little jumps, at riding fast and reading terrain, the frear to crack the neck again is fading. 
Very strange season... only little snowfall, but if, then always towards the weekend. Go on :thumbsup:


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Crappy Season. Only 25 days on snow. Most of them pretty uneventful. 

Here's to wishing for spring snow!


----------



## Dutty (Dec 16, 2013)

I moved to Colorado this fall and I have only missed one weekend on the hill since October (I was sick ) I'm somewhere between 35-40 days, I'll probably ride more this year than all other years combined.
I've lost count of how many times I've said "best snow day I've ever had" this season. It's the best decision I've ever made to move here... If I didn't like my job so much, I'd be looking to move into the hills.

Riding after getting 26" in one day was an amazing new experience this year. Also notable was getting to finally ride a day at Blue Sky Basin in Vail (just went there Sunday). Jumping off the cornice into amazing snow near Lover's Leap was so much fun. Grilling brats at the top of the lift on the open grill was icing on the cake. I also really enjoyed Champagne Glades.
My riding has definitely improved this year. The single best thing I did was take a lesson. I've been snowboarding for over 10 years, and I never realized how many bad habits I had... ruddering, disco dancing for balance, and trying to throw my board around instead of properly initiating a turn. I had an amazing lesson that got me working on all the kinks in my riding. I can now manage runs that used to be difficult or tiring before at a much faster pace, using much less energy.

So all in all, it was a great year... but it's not over yet :thumbsup:


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Started slow but been good so far, almost every time I go lately there has been fresh snow falling till at least 1:00. Had nice 18" and 9" powder days , just got back from 3 cold ass days at Mt. Snow and heading up to Jay and Sugarbush next week. Crossing my fingers for some northern Vermont mid March dumps. 

Haven't practiced my switch riding as much as I should, just can't convince myself to do that instead of riding the trees when fresh snow is falling.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

started slow, only at 10 or 11 days so far, i work a lot... but it will pick up. Gonna be gunning for 2 days a week all the way up until late April. hopefully i finish somewhere around 30 days. Highlights for me, got acquainted with some air, also started jibbing (so much fun.) I look like a total park noob out there but my carving is on point... ive never felt more in control with speed as i do right now. feeling great!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Head off for my third week-long trip of the season this Saturday - Lake Tahoe! (Heavenly, Kimberley, Northstar)
Did a week each at Red Mountain B.C. (very good) and Fernie B.C. (awful. I don't believe poutanen's claims about powder at Fernie.)

Several day trips locally trying to improve my non-existent park/freestyle skills have been less successful than I'd hoped.:thumbsdown:


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

So far this year's highlights have been:

Riding 36 days between VT, CO, UT, and WY with a full time job (50 hrs/week) and while living in NJ.

Riding two mountains I've never been to before: Telluride & Jackson Hole.

Getting face shots on 3 east coast days which I can't recall happening ever.

Dropping into Corbet's at Jackson successfully.

Working on a video edit and putting out a trailer for it! Welcome to Tah Full edit coming soon!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

first season 15 days so I am spending time to get my basics down. so far being able to carve and being able to get down steeper runs. switch is so so but I am working on it. trying to do some ground tricks.


----------



## arrrmaty (Jan 4, 2013)

*I live in Houston now...*

I live in Houston now (work), so I only got 2 days on the snow . You guys that live close to the mountains enjoy it for me and don't take it for granted.

Despite only getting 2 days in, I made the most of them. I can still do all of my tricks, can still ride everything switch, can still go all day, etc.

I got a lot of video and had a lot of fun with my best friends.

I miss being able to ride all the time, but I definitely love riding just as much as I used to. Maybe someday my work will take me back to the snow


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> Fernie B.C. (awful. I don't believe poutanen's claims about powder at Fernie.)




How DARE you doubt the great mountain Fernie. You just didn't offer to sacrifice a virgin while you were there!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Shitty snow year, but have upped my carving on ice, improved dynamic maneuvers, moguls are feeling better and fast speed skills are improved...but most importantly still having fun.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i think i'll only be able to write my highlights after this week is over, today was nuts and it just keeps comin'


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

The weather has been kinda goofy here which has kept me from a lot of hero lines due to coverage/avy danger , but Ive had fun so far. Ive expanded my territorial range quite a bit so that's been exciting




























Its been a season of heavy snow but this was some of the lightest Ive even ridden


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

Far too many, spent my first decent chunk on the snow this year probably racking up 80 days.
-Passed instructing level 1
- Avalanche course
- backflips
- 360s 

Now I have a million more goals for next season


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't get to shred nearly as much so I'm not really pushing to get better, mostly just trying not to get worse. So stomping a few 540s last weekend felt good, also got in one solid powder day (usually don't get one in a year) so was stoked on that as well


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

The stoke is high!

Moving from Ontario to BC was the best thing I could have done with regards to progressing my snowboard skills. I feel confident in powder, trees, small cliffs / drops (all of which are in short supply in the East). 

Definitely haven't gotten out as much as I had hoped (work sucks), but planing a couple of weekend trips this month and lots of spring time action in April 

2014 ain't over yet!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Spent an obscene amount of time teaching this year, with great reward. I started gaining enough confidence with the support of my co-workers to try things I haven't done in awhile. I also got to road trip up to the mountains with someone pretty awesome, and was coerced into trying to conquer my fear of heights with MORE support from my co-workers. For now, I've also got a few weeks left in the season, so hopefully my students will help me make the best of that, and hopefully one last small road trip is going to happen before I hop on my bike and start pedaling everywhere.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Shitty weather has prevented me from having a great season so far.

Still had a few interesting highlights:

- Couple good snow days 8-10 in. with my son.

- First backcountry experience last week-end (snowshoe and board on backpack)

- Rode the 22' ice-pipe for the first time. Starting to get comfortable.

- Still managed to get the same number of days as last year to date, but with way more vertical.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Highlight would of course be from a couple weeks ago. Took a bunch of sick days and rode 7 out of 10 days during which we received 120" of snowfall. Fucking amazing non-stop storm cycles.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

My highlight was riding pow at Mammoth this last weekend on my fish.

Nothing better.

Let's see Whistler during Xmas no snow all ice.

Snowbird during MLK weekend decent snow not great.

Aspen, Snowmass, Buttermilk during Pres. Weekend Decent not great except for Vail which had to pay 120$ for a day tix (reg was 140 , had group rate) not happy about price.

1 or 2 more places to hit.

Jackson hole late March, hope its good.

Maybe Squaw.

Thank good for Mt . Collective Pass


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Since last post had 8 more (73) days on the slopes…. Carving at higher speeds with much more board control. Continued improvemennt riding switch.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

today was a highlight, def in the top 5 pow days of the season, epic whiteroom moments

not the air guy is was in younger days, but this season i been pushing hard on the steeps and tight gnar, mach 1 bombin' and switch


----------



## caribchakita (Jan 20, 2014)

I love this thread on so many levels. If you asked me a year ago would I ever snowboard, I would have emphatically said NO. I have a disdain for the cold and prefer the Caribbean over snow any day. That said, when I met the most awesome guy and learned he would be snowboarding most weekends, I thought, well hell, if I want to see him, I better get my ass in gear. Martin Luther King weekend was my inaugural snowboard session. It was the weekend I nearly broke my tailbone, peed my snowboard pants and cried in the ladies room. Being an avid windsurfer and being highly determined, I stuck with it and eventually went 8 weekends boarding and now, am on blue trails loving it. I hope to board into the end of April. I dream about snowboarding, I am eager for more. This sport has redefined who I am as an athlete and has taken me outside my comfort zone to a new level. I love my new sport. Thanks everyone here who gave me tips and info along the way. Great forum. My goal is to ride park soon and land in one of those big inflatables someday ..whoooooooooooooooo


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

Epic post on so many levels, caribchakita! So are you dating Mr. Awesome? Or are you in love with snowboarding? Or both? 



Doug






caribchakita said:


> I love this thread on so many levels. If you asked me a year ago would I ever snowboard, I would have emphatically said NO. I have a disdain for the cold and prefer the Caribbean over snow any day. That said, when I met the most awesome guy and learned he would be snowboarding most weekends, I thought, well hell, if I want to see him, I better get my ass in gear. Martin Luther King weekend was my inaugural snowboard session. It was the weekend I nearly broke my tailbone, peed my snowboard pants and cried in the ladies room. Being an avid windsurfer and being highly determined, I stuck with it and eventually went 8 weekends boarding and now, am on blue trails loving it. I hope to board into the end of April. I dream about snowboarding, I am eager for more. This sport has redefined who I am as an athlete and has taken me outside my comfort zone to a new level. I love my new sport. Thanks everyone here who gave me tips and info along the way. Great forum. My goal is to ride park soon and land in one of those big inflatables someday ..whoooooooooooooooo


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

It's been a fun year :yahoo:

The biggest thing is I'm finally confident doing 5's all ways and even landed a few sloppy 7's this year! Helped riding with a guy who was miles better than me! I had to send it when I rode with him. 

I've made it out 35 times thus far

Went to Castle Mtn, Nakiska, Revelstoke, Fernie, and Sunshine while I was working in Alberta! 

Castle and Revelstoke were my favorites, I only went to Fernie twice early season.. I may go there this week again before I leave for good! 

Went on another fun trip to Utah, Hit Brighton, Snowbird, Canyons and Solitude
Canyons sucks, but the orange bubble chair with heated seats is the tits! 
Love the other three resorts. 

Then I've used my Epic Pass pass like 10 times at Key and Breck over X-mas and rotations home.. Hopefully I get some use out of it this spring! 

Here's some shitty Iphone pics from Castle Mtn today!


----------



## DToay34 (Oct 30, 2013)

I got a whole 8 days in this year... I can now ride switch on all greens and blues. Blacks and tight tree runs are still not an option for me when riding switch. I learned how to do indy, tail, mute, and melon grabs off 15-25 ft jumps. That basically sums up my super long 8 day season...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I really started getting into park this year. Rails and jumps mostly, already was hitting the occasional box.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Since today was my last day on the hill this year I was reflecting on my season. I don't get to get up to the hill as often as I used to, but this year was pretty stellar. Rode 8 different mountains including 3 I have never been to. Got way more powder days than last year, just lucky in terms of trip timing. Stomped a few clean 540s which I haven't been able to do for a couple seasons, learned some fun basic tricks and didn't get any major injuries. Overall the season was a success! Now I'm just itchin to get out on the long board.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

20 ish days so far, mostly east coast with a couple Colorado powderdays. The Loaf had some powder for valentines. Jay peak with always something awesome to find. I fell in love with Mary Jane in winterpark, and mama nature has one more nor Easter for us this week, either loon or up to the peak. Hey SnoDog I hav no one to go with so far, r u goin to jay? I saw you said u hav a pass. I want to go to jay one more time and scare myself once more before the seasons over


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

DaveMcI said:


> 20 ish days so far, mostly east coast with a couple Colorado powderdays. The Loaf had some powder for valentines. Jay peak with always something awesome to find. I fell in love with Mary Jane in winterpark, and mama nature has one more nor Easter for us this week, either loon or up to the peak. Hey SnoDog I hav no one to go with so far, r u goin to jay? I saw you said u hav a pass. I want to go to jay one more time and scare myself once more before the seasons over


Would love to, I'm stuck at the beach Hatteras Island, NC with the Wife till Sunday,3/30 Taxes Tuesday 4/1. Then I planning to be at JayPeak from 4/2-4/7 then 4/10-4/21 PM me.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice, if I'm up there between then I'll post something on here and we can ride. Have u ever been to grandpa grunts? That's where I'll prolly b stayin if I go


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Pretty sure I picked up crabs while riding the gondola at Vail.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like our spring break trip to Crested Butte was it for me. I got 42 days in this year and had a blast. I got to try an indoor slope in England, PWN at Stevens Pass, first back country (sorta) experience at Silverton and then 15 days at other Colorado ski areas. The rest was at our local hill here by Kansas City. 

It was an awesome season for me. I injured my left ankle in November (going off a 15' rock drop at Wolf Creek and landing on a rock) so I spent most of the season riding goofy because it didn't hurt as much when riding the lift. A good skill to have...I actually can never remember which binding to take off at the bottom so 1/2 of the time I'm goofy and the other half I'm normal. Strange to be sure. 

I found that I love all mountain true twins. The directional boards still serve a purpose but I spent so much time switch this season that every directional board I tried was a little disappointing...especially in hard packed moguls.

Best of all, the front side at Crested Butte was open so I finally got to ride the Banana and Funnel. They are incredible runs...1500' of vertical packed into a narrow/steep slope. My favorite by a long shot.


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

21 days in total. 

Started off in Hokkaido, awesome time in incredible powder with no crowds... pretty much ruined snowboarding for my foreseeable future.... because I have to deal with the local crap conditions of ice, hard-pack and over crowded slopes....

Next trip was Tirol. 5cm of freshie and the champagne bottles were popping everywhere... everything gets tracked pretty much in the first 10 min... but had a great time, taught my daughter's friend how to ride sideways and now she only wants to ride and her brother wants to learn as well.... ruined it for the rest of her skiing family.... :yahoo:

Just got back from Sud Tirol, ice in the morning, granules in the mid day, slush in the afternoon but great food, great company and still beats going to work! Love my Burton LandLord!!!

Season over.... already looking into equipment for next season... maybe start the split-board thing.... 
Cant wait, Tahoe at end of Dec! Only 9 months to go!!!!


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

How was it in Jackson Hole? did you like it? was it really crowded?


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

pretty good season for me went about two days a week

sprained my ankle snapped a board was still a good season though

learned frontside 7s 

27 onto down rails 

got fronboards locked

and got a fs 5 off a rail

improved a TON


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

DaveMcI said:


> Nice, if I'm up there between then I'll post something on here and we can ride. Have u ever been to grandpa grunts? That's where I'll prolly b stayin if I go


Grandpa grunts is great place,herd grandps passed  this pass September…


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I had a cracker of a season. Got back from the French Alps yesterday, based on the snow conditions I'd suggest that'll be my last trip for the year (although I got a nice pow day for the last one). Got about 85 days all up which is great for me since I have to travel quite a long way to go for a board.

This season I hit up:
- Park City
- Solitude
- Jackson Hole (with some nice b/c in the Tetons)
- Grand Targhee
- Valfrejus (France)
- La Norma (France)
- Aussois (France)

Highlights were definitely the pow days at Jackson. Spent 6 weeks straight boarding there, amazing terrain and fantastic people. Really improved my riding this year, spent a lot of time dedicated to switch - I'm now at a point where I often forget whether I'm riding reg or switch. Got 180s and 360s in all directions locked down nicely and can throw the occasional 540 but I don't really venture into the park so doesn't worry me. Threw down a few tame dogs and backflips on pow days off natural hits which is fun. 

That's about it. I'm about to dry out all my shit and drop my board in for a base weld, grind and bit of lovin.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> Highlights were definitely the pow days at Jackson. Spent 6 weeks straight boarding there, amazing terrain and fantastic people. Really improved my riding this year, spent a lot of time dedicated to switch - I'm now at a point where I often forget whether I'm riding reg or switch. Got 180s and 360s in all directions locked down nicely and can throw the occasional 540 but I don't really venture into the park so doesn't worry me. Threw down a few tame dogs and backflips on pow days off natural hits which is fun.
> 
> That's about it. I'm about to dry out all my shit and drop my board in for a base weld, grind and bit of lovin.


Great season wow…. Your switch improvement is my continued quest… I've made tons of progress and hope next year to be able have a similar post….
Congrats what a year.:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Great season for me as well, looks like it sadly over as last Thursday was the last day I made it out and everything is closing down here for the season. Made about 36 trips out this year and progressed a lot on freestyle hitting jumps and learning 180s front and back. Started working on trying to throw methods as well. Upped my game in the moguls and steeps and got offered a job to teach kids how to board which stoked me but did not get to focus much on switch as I would have liked only two days or so because the snow was just too damn good this year to waste on switch! Want to progress on switch and rails next year as those are so inconsistent with me I need more time on them but everything these last two weeks had been slush and features closed... Looking forward to next year and am cleaning and waxing for storage now. Maybe I will hit a few sales looking for some end of season deals on snowpants and gloves...


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

My season is not over yet. We are expecting 2' snowfall this week. Until they won't let me in the resorts will i put my board in the closet.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Great season wow…. Your switch improvement is my continued quest… I've made tons of progress and hope next year to be able have a similar post….
> Congrats what a year.:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


Thanks dude, I really enjoyed myself this season. Not working and pretty much dedicating myself to boarding makes it much easier to progress. The better you get, the more enjoyable it is too. :thumbsup:

Now the wait until November... :sad:


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

On course for 20 days out with upcoming spring break trip, most since I lived in Boulder and skied. Gaining a lot of confidence with speed on varied terrain. Staminas improving, dropping more weight still. Started playing with preeses and hitting boxes for the first time. Want more time on switch, but when I get up, just wind up charging. Huge as well: my wife will get double digit days on the hill for the first time.


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

went from a 1-2 days a year rider, to 100 days this season. Also I started out smearing turns and just being average at linking turns to being able to carve hard. Also started airing out small and mediums at the park, learning bs/fs 180s, small grabs and jibs on boxes. Learned how to butter. But best of all I went from being the guy who everyone had to wait for at the end of the run, to being faster and more technical than my buddies who have been riding for many more years than me, when I bring my A game.


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

Went from never have even tried snowboarding to being able to link turns (carving them from what my tracks look like!) I still get, ahem, careful on steep slopes but I'm not side slipping my way down. And I'm getting more and more confident with speed.

Also tried some tail presses and even catching some air off bumps. My son convinced me to go through the trees yesterday and it was quite a humbling experience. But, I still think I'm not doing bad for only having been out 8 or 9 days. And I should still get a few more days this season.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

I've been out 30-40 times this year (lost count) and it's been great! It's my third year. Highlights are...

1.) Took my first trip out west... (Park City Mountain Resort and Canyons in Utah and Steamboat Springs in Colorado).

2.) Started doing more freestyle oriented stuff... switch, 180's, tail and nose presses. Didn't do any big airs or 360's, but will try next year.

3.) Wanted to break the 50 mph barrier, but only got to 45 mph.

4.) Ventured more into the trees this year. Thought I'd be good enough for black diamond tree runs, but only really good at blue rated tree trails so far without stopping or falling a lot.

5.) Tried moguls, but still royally suck.

Didn't reach all my goals this year, but there's always next season!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

twowheeled said:


> went from a 1-2 days a year rider, to 100 days this season. Also I started out smearing turns and just being average at linking turns to being able to carve hard. Also started airing out small and mediums at the park, learning bs/fs 180s, small grabs and jibs on boxes. Learned how to butter. But best of all I went from being the guy who everyone had to wait for at the end of the run, to being faster and more technical than my buddies who have been riding for many more years than me, when I bring my A game.


My math is 25 days = 1 Year :bowdown:
Slopes with your buddies.Kiick Azz and atake no prisoners:yahoo: 
Congrats on 100 days:eusa_clap:


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

- logged about 30-35 days on the slopes, which is a new high for me;
- started watching youtube tutorials and picked up the tricks bug (after about 8 years of doing only freeriding and straight airs);
- had my first and only real park session;
- got my cab 1s and back 1s both flat land and off kickers / rollers / side features;
- picked up a new board to start my first-ever mini-quiver;

and last but not least,

- joined this forum and learned a whole bunch of stuff :laugh:


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

My "13-14" Season was amazing and painful......with an unfortunate early ending.

Started riding baseless NE mountains Halloween Weekend. Logged 58 days total. Broke 3 transverse process vertebrae park riding a week before Christmas. recovered for about 4 weeks (10 weeks of intensive physical therapy), started slowly riding again. Did A crap load of Hiking, side country and North East tight tree Glade riding.

Spent most weekends up at Jay Peak or Magic Mountain, with trips to Snow, Stratton, Stowe, Sugarbush, Loon Whiteface, and the Catskills lumped in there. Total NE winter Midweek after work I would hit the park at shitty Mountain Creek just to get my mobility back.

2 weeks ago had a life changing moment when "what I thought only happened to others occurred" Hit an Oak tree DEEP in the glades of White face, while dropping a line at a very solid speed. Full out rescue, 4 Hours sled ride out of the woods, taken to Hospital, then rushed to another with Full Critical Trauma Care. (They were worried about internal bleeding and ruptured organs) thanks to the Ski Patrol/EMS/Etc. The season ends with 7 Broken ribs....... Should have/could have been worse as I went into shock 3 different times :blink: 



All in all my best season ever though!!! really embraced hiking it opened up so many doors of riding. I have a completely new outlook on snowboarding, I look at mountains In a completely different light. I find myself rarely looking at trails any longer. But paying attention to winds, where areas tend to get powder loaded. Lines in the woods, how to navigate them. I didn't learn many new tricks........BUT SO MANY NEW SKILLS!!!


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

is that really you in the picture? it looks like you messed up the tree pretty bad too


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

That's a hell of a story mate. Good luck with getting on the mend, sounds to me like it's not going to stop you heading back out and getting into it again next season which is great. 

I hope you didn't hurt that poor tree too much though


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

That is a "real time" capture of me attempting to destroy the environment and failing.

No the tree won.........UNCONTESTED!!! After getting out of the hospital all my decks were going to go on Ebay, BUT I've already counted recovery time and been eying the conditions of Tuckermans Ravine, hoping it stays ride-able to give me one more Line this season :I know: :dunno:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

9won4 said:


> That is a "real time" capture of me attempting to destroy the environment and failing.
> 
> No the tree won.........UNCONTESTED!!! After getting out of the hospital all my decks were going to go on Ebay, BUT I've already counted recovery time and been eying the conditions of Tuckermans Ravine, hoping it stays ride-able to give me one more Line this season :I know: :dunno:


No tree runs if one more at Tuck happens, next year:yahoo:


----------



## DNoMac (Feb 24, 2014)

This season has been incredible. Went from experimenting with the sport using shitty equipment last season to falling asleep watching snowboarding videos every night (no cable lol) and investing in legit equipment this season. Not only did I fall in love with the sport, but I forged a lot of new friendships with others who love to board, but never had anybody to go with. I'm sad my season is over, but I'm way stoked for next season!


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Started snowboarding this season. Started too late to accomplish anything, but that will come next season.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

ThredJack said:


> Started snowboarding this season. Started too late to accomplish anything, but that will come next season.


that first thing you said is a pretty big one. :thumbsup:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Had 40+ days this season and the last day was POWDAY! The weekend before last i visited the park terrain:blink: I guess Slyder kindda influenced me so i tried some boxes and small jumps i did ok but that would be as far as i will go...'till next season:laugh:


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

td.1000 said:


> that first thing you said is a pretty big one. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: The biggest! You can't get good at something, if you never start doing it in the first place. Still pretty bummed I only got out twice though....


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

9one4, you look like you fell that tree with your body. If that was a clearer pic, Id get it framed! Glad your ok


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

SnowDogWax said:


> No tree runs if one more at Tuck happens, next year:yahoo:


You had a Jay season pass and were trail riding?? The magic is in the woods up there.



mhaas said:


> 9one4, you look like you fell that tree with your body. If that was a clearer pic, Id get it framed! Glad your ok


Yea the running joke has been the tree WAS vertical. :blink: as far as framing, I have some better frame worthy pics, I'm doing everything for that moment not to haunt me  lol


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Magic is the tree runs at Jay, hit a few, not air born… lets stop hitting tree's


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Managed 72 days so far, with 5 more before the season is done for me...

Learnt that i am not invincible, how to ride switch, how to fall (even more) gained some confidence with jumps, still need to master boxes (better) and then move to rails...


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

My touring skills have improved ten fold as this was my first year splitting. I've learned a ton and had an amazing time. The runs weren't epic but everything was worth it.

My freeride skills got a nice dose of freestyle this year. Managed to remove a mental block to hitting a few mandatory air / ollie runs this year. Super stoked about that. 

My freestyle skills have been in storage since high school. (15 years now). I broke them out last weekend. Managed to slide a bunch of boxes and rails as if I never stopped doing it. I was also able to do every single grab I could think of. My flat spins are still sketchy. 180s are fine. 360s work but they aren't pretty yet. I want to try corking and inverts but I need some tramp time this summer.

My flatland/butter skills are about the same. Although I can do [switch+regular] nose press to backside 180 now which is a nice feeling (I think the trick i'm trying to describe is a noseroll).


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

I became a snowboarder this year. I bought my first board\boots\bindings off CL. I bought pads, helmet, wrist guards, and some powerade goggles.

2 days on terry peak in south dakota and 6 on a little hill called Mt. Crescent a few mins away from Omaha, NE.

I owned the green run on terry peak that took me 20 mins to get down last year. So I went to the top of TP with some relatives and they took me down the longest run. It took me an hour. Kicked my ass. I felt like last year all over again. Ran another hour or 2 on the greens again until I had an epic head over heels crash. I'm very glad my wife made me buy a helmet cause I heard it hit and was able to laugh it off. I tweeked my knee and got some X-rays the following week since it wasnt getting better. No bone damage was shown so I took it easy and took the anti-inflammatories as directed since the next step was an MRI. I'm 97% better. I should be good to go come wake boarding season late May or early June. :yahoo:


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ashcampbell said:


> I became a snowboarder this year. I bought my first board\boots\bindings off CL. I bought pads, helmet, wrist guards, and some powerade goggles.
> 
> 2 days on terry peak in south dakota and 6 on a little hill called Mt. Crescent a few mins away from Omaha, NE.


Welcome to the forum! 

I ride Terry Peak a few times a year, I have family there. You live in NE or the Black Hills? 

Weak Peak is a fun little hill, lots of talented kids there!


----------



## CameronFong (Nov 29, 2013)

Had a fantastic season, one of the most progressive yet. Probably logging about 30 on the board. Done my first rodeo, got my backside board slides down. And almost got my 540's on lock! Can't wait till next season, might fly out too New Zealand for a bit this summer!


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

MarshallV82 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I ride Terry Peak a few times a year, I have family there. You live in NE or the Black Hills?
> 
> Weak Peak is a fun little hill, lots of talented kids there!


So I'm betting you know the run I was struggling on!

I live in Lincoln, NE. I'm thinking about joining the local ski club here for the 3 trips they schedule each season. Otherwise its an hour-ish drive to Crescent.

I've been to Terry Peak 2 years in a row now. And we're hoping to keep it a yearly thing. Its a 9 hour drive.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ashcampbell said:


> So I'm betting you know the run I was struggling on!
> I've been to Terry Peak 2 years in a row now. And we're hoping to keep it a yearly thing. Its a 9 hour drive.


Yeah, there's only like 20 runs or something. Haha. The new quad they put in a couple years ago makes the mountain pretty nice :thumbsup:

I'd guess Little hope, Empress, Kussy or Ben Hur!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Highlights:

1) 70cm pow day at Whistler. It was early season, and i wasnt ready for 'that' much pow... but man it was amazing.

2) Pow days at Cypress after thinking the season was going to be a bust. I was on parental leave during Feb-Mar, so i could hit up the local within 30mins on weekdays... Had at least 3-4 awesome days like that. Unfortunately, lots of people called in sick those days too  so here i was... waking up early... quick breakfast... hurry up the hill... Thinking i was going to be the FIRST guy up.... hahahaha not quite. 

3) Surprisingly good snow at the end of season... found some awesome outtabounds terrain late in the season at the locals. Trees and fresh lines in April. Yay.

5) Riding! any day of riding is good. Except when it's icy. 

I didnt set out any plans, goals or whatever to learn... just ride as much as I could. The season got off to an awful start, but there's like a month left at Whistler so maybe a couple more good days left.......


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

ThredJack said:


> Started snowboarding this season. Started too late to accomplish anything, but that will come next season.


Snowboard 1/2 as many times that you post to this forum and next season, much more will be accomplished.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

104 days and counting (with just over a week left of the season). Passing my level 2 instructors qualification is the main highlight but there are many other smaller ones


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

For me the season hasn't ended yet, but I've learned quite a lot since last season. 

I'm able to front 3, front 5 (off large kickers), back 3, do most grabs while straight airing, grab indy while spinning, front/back boardslides, front 50-50 180 off boxes, tame dog, nollie front 540 on ground, nollie back 360 on ground, front shifty bonk 540 out against a pole, 180 tail blocks while moving, hand drag 540's on rollers, learn to play around on walls, c-boxes, stairs, down rails, etc., and a few other cool combination butters.

But even though I can say that I can do these moves, none of them are 'mastered' yet. It's kind of like when a beginner says he finally 'learned to straight air off medium sized jumps'. Said beginner will look pretty goofy, not in control, and simply not stylish while in the air. I feel like that's me for most of the tricks i've learned. 

For the last 1 month of snowboarding this season, my aim will be to tweak and perfect these moves. Once I can do a few sweet stylish laps in the park while feeling as if I did my moves with control and style, then I'll call THAT the highlight of my season =/


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

You guys suck  0 days so far this season.

Moved from Northern Hemisphere to Southern at the start of the Northern winter lol


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

now that it surely over, i can say my highlight for the season was this one day, one epic pow day, oh sh!t, there are no words


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

Manicmouse said:


> You guys suck  0 days so far this season.
> 
> Moved from Northern Hemisphere to Southern at the start of the Northern winter lol


Also living in NZ which is in the Southern hemisphere (that's for the benefit of the poor English fella everybody pulled part about climate change etc in the other thread). So nothing yet but season highlights will include:

- Riding the new terrain the lift opens up at Remarks
- Having new shock absorbers in my 4x4 to get up the stupid unsealed roads 
- eating Fergburger on one of my amazing week/end trips to Qtown/Wanaka
- Mt Hutt getting more snow than Queenstown mountains for a third year in a row
- Some more heliboarding in the cook mountain range
:hope:
Fingers Crossed


----------

